# Munetoshi butchers are tough but not wifeproof, my first tip repair.



## valgard (Mar 3, 2017)

I recently discovered that not even the toughest knife is "wifeproof" :bashhead:. After watching me film a couple of videos with my knives my wife wanted to make a video herself so I handed her my toughest knife (Munetoshi Butcher, a beast) and a couple of pork chops, pumped my chest and told her to go ahead and take the bone out... Not even 10 seconds later I was regretting my :brainfart:. To describe the facts, the tip of the knife was pressed hard against the cutting surface with some bodyweight behind it and then the knife was vigorously twisted back and forth while I thought "she is really trying hard to break it..." crick! Oh, the horror! tip was gone, stabbed in the cutting matt. 
I took it in strides though, because in all honestly it was my fault. Thinking back all she has ever used for that task is a serrated $1 knife that is more flexible than an Olympic gymnast. And it made me feel bad that she was suffering for "ruining" one of my knives. I, of course couldn't sleep knowing there was a tip missing in one of my knives and she was feeling guilty about it so I took out the AI220 and decided to give it a shot at my first tip repair. I forgot to take a picture before I started but there were about 2.5 mm missing. 
Here is a picture of the tip about 20-25 min into the AI220 action




And after I did the repair and sloppily refinished the blade






It took less than I originally expected (everything including resharpening was about 1 h or so for a guy without experience). And I'm quite happy of how it came out. Nothing to brag about and certainly nothing compared to the stuff some people here has done but not too bad for a first try and it gave me confidence that this sort of thing is not as scary as I thought.
Cheers,
Carlos

PS: it put a smile in her face seeing the problem gone so that was very rewarding


----------



## TheCaptain (Mar 3, 2017)

Congratulations to your wife for breaking what I considered an indestructible knife, and to you for doing what I think is a pretty darn good first time tip repair.

Besides, the Munetoshi's are IMHO one of the best bargains out there. If there was ANY knife in my collection I'd rather my spouse messed up, it would be one of t

ETA: Of course you know she needs to help you through your pain and trauma..

A NEW KNIFE!!!


----------



## valgard (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for the compliment to both of us :O!

In all honestly I didn't think she was going to be able but I was obviously way off the mark. But yes, if she was going to mess anything it had to be that one or maybe the Tojiro petty but I suspect that one would be more of a pain to refinish. 
I agree that those are a great bargain, fun to use, tough, sharpen uber easily and look cool.


----------



## valgard (Mar 3, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> ETA: Of course you know she needs to help you through your pain and trauma..
> 
> A NEW KNIFE!!!



YES!!! That already crossed my mind and I think she won't be able to say anything about the next one. :spiteful:


----------



## Lazarus (Mar 3, 2017)

Great tip repair job!


----------



## shownomarci (Mar 3, 2017)

Just a few thoughts:
1. Why do you buy pork chops bone-in if you don want the bone in?  Just ask the butcher to take them out for you.
2. What did you expect from someone who hasn't got a clue how to debone a pork chop? Could have showed her first.
3. Nice job on the tip repair.


----------



## valgard (Mar 3, 2017)

shownomarci said:


> Just a few thoughts:
> 1. Why do you buy pork chops bone-in if you don want the bone in?  Just ask the butcher to take them out for you.
> 2. What did you expect from someone who hasn't got a clue how to debone a pork chop? Could have showed her first.
> 3. Nice job on the tip repair.



1. I like the bone-in,but as I said she wanted a video. And the pork chops were ready to be eaten and the only thing that needed any cutting.
2. Again, as I said it was my brainfart. And I didn't get mad at her because I realized I was the knucklehead for not giving some basic warnings and instructions. I have always done all the cooking and cutting and she only deals with bone (like the pork chops) when it's in her plate and uses the cheap serrated steak knife.
3. Thank you for the compliment :O it came out much better than I could have hoped.


----------



## valgard (Mar 3, 2017)

Lazarus said:


> Great tip repair job!



Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice job on the fix! Busted tip is probably a fairly common thing, so good to know how to fix it! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## riba (Mar 4, 2017)

Yep, my wife busted the tip when splitting a pork trotter. You're not alone


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm lucky that my wife is only 5'2" and found the step stool I bought for her to be quite offensive. Needless to say she can't reach my knives


----------



## valgard (Mar 5, 2017)

brooksie967 said:


> I'm lucky that my wife is only 5'2" and found the step stool I bought for her to be quite offensive. Needless to say she can't reach my knives



:rofl2:

Mine is a bit over 5'10 so a bit hard to replicate your success . Although she never seems to be able to "reach" when she wants me to put a pile of dishes in the top shelf :scratched:.


----------



## leansmancave (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. How do you think of your AI 220? 

I think damaging knives isn't a wife-specific thing, it is quite common among the majority who don't quite have the knowledge of the proper use of a sharpened object.


----------



## valgard (Mar 5, 2017)

leansmancave said:


> Thanks for sharing. How do you think of your AI 220?
> 
> I think damaging knives isn't a wife-specific thing, it is quite common among the majority who don't quite have the knowledge of the proper use of a sharpened object.



Fully agree about not being wife specific, it was just the situation and the title that I came up with for the post. 

As for the stone, take whatever I say with a spoon of salt as I am a noob here. The stone cuts fast, I didn't clean the "mud" and it left a rather even finish, coarse but rather even. Ir felt soft and in more than one occasion I gouged it since I was working mostly with the tip and as I said I'm not experienced with the stones in general. The feeling was, of course, very coarse but improved during the session.


----------

